# Happy wedding day Shawn!!!!



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh my god - I can't believe I almost missed it............

All the very, very best Shawn.
We expect plenty of wedding pictures 










Shawn = Nicklfire = BCA's very own Dark Lord


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Try not to cry you wuss. I'll never let it down if I hear you did.

Congrats again.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

This thread is worthless without pics?!!?!?? 

Congrats Shawn!


----------



## kirkdgxp (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats Shawn, All the best for a fantastic future


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

effox said:


> Try not to cry you wuss. I'll never let it down if I hear you did.
> 
> Congrats again.


lol Chris , your too much!

Congrats Shawn, Best wishes for a great life together!


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats man... or condolences what ever works for you .
One mans nightmare is another mans Dream come true .
Wishing you many years of happiness, living your dream.
And yea we'll need photo's .


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats shawn!!! All the best to you both 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marius (Sep 22, 2010)

Congrats Shawn for the wonderful journey you've embarked on. No way back, so you better enjoy it  

Pics asap you shadow master you!


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats Shawn! Hope it was a wonderful day for you, may you both enjoy your journey together - forever.


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

Way to go man, have a great and long loving relationship....all the best.....


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

congrats to you and your wife. Just remember Happy wife happy life....


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

Congrats !!! 
enjoy the wounderful life


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Warm congratulations and best wishes.


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratulations Wish you many years of health and happiness with your wife


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats, Shawn. Live life to its fullest and have fun doing it !

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

bonsai dave said:


> congrats to you and your wife. Just remember Happy wife happy life....


Very true. Congrats Shawn. Hope the day was good for you both.


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

congrats dark lord on your special day...wish you two the best


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Hope you & the new wifey had a great time.


----------



## prempitorystrike (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratz to you and your wife wish you guys the best


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Congrats and best wishes to the both of you ! 

Luke


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

congrats Shawn,
and all the best.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Saw Shawn on the "Who's Online" last night  Don't worry - I blasted him by reminding him he was on his HONEYMOON


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Ooooh! Happy wedding day!!! We just had ours about a month ago too! 

It will go by SOOOO quickly but treasure the moments, and enjoy the day!


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

HEY ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL !

Well it's been a hell of a couple last weeks, just got back into calgary last night, was in MEXICO for the last 8 days.. so it was FUN! I got so much stuff to do before going back to work monday but wanted to check in here, Thanks for much for the thread, it was nice to see 

I got TONS of pics, so here are a couple to hold you over until then.

thanks again everyone, give me a couple of days to get back into the swing of things lol.

Photography was done by a friend of ours Foik Photography
She's very new to the business, this was her 3rd wedding and i'm very happy with the outcome. If your interested in her doing photos for you let me know and i'll pass along the info and get ya a deal


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

Congrats and great pics too. 




NOW GET BACK TOO WORK>>>


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Some great shots there.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Nicklfire said:


> > You didn't need the sign ....its quite obvious ....From one fish guy to another ...NICE CATCH !!
> >
> > Great photos BTW .


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Wow, Shawn, the photos are lovely!! You and your guys looked very handsome, and your wife looks radiant! I must admit I am jealous - we didn't get a pro photographer. Now I am thinking I should have dished out the $1500. 

Glad to hear it all went well, and it looks like yours was a perfect sunny day too! I'm also pleased to see that someone else had black bridesmaid dresses - I couldn't believe how many of my "older" relatives thought that was "wrong", despite me explaining it is VERY trendy these days. *shrug*


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

teija said:


> Now I am thinking I should have dished out the $1500.


Our original photographer was about 2500$ but i was trying to cut back costs so we got our friend to do it which is brand new in the industry, she did an amazing job... for 1/5 the price  If anyone is interested in her services just let me know and i'll pass along her info.


----------

